# I didn't think Pigeon would leave.



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Two weeks ago I made a much larger cage to protect my pigeon from danger and give it a little more room to exersize it's wings. I used the old 2x2x2 cage as night shelter and covered it with an old tarp. I left the bottom untarped so the poops can drop through. I know that I was counciled to not release it yet, but I had a feeling about this bird and how territorial they are about thier nest sites at my work location. I figured that it had knew it's territory because I have seen it return to it's box so many times before it could really fly. Today I took a gamble and opened the cage door. It flew up to the roof of the shed, looked around, flew to a couple of different locations, my roof, the neighbors garage roof, the other neighbors garden, and then returned to the box.
So I think I have a pet for as long as it lives. That's fine with me.
So now I have a question. Bringing it inside for the winter is not an option. My wife is adament about that. Maybe the garage, but it's dark, dusty, and I don't think a very healthy environment for a bird that normally lives outside it's whole life.
I don't think they migrate, or do they?
If not can someone point me the way to a good blue print for a Seattle rain proof night dwelling that I can build for it?
I'll be putting it on a pedastal with metal flashing around it so rats can't climb up.
Thanks again for all your time that you have taken with me. I am a complete amateur when it comes to this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kwikkordead,

Seems like w/all the loft design links that I've seen "pushed" to threads here for inquiring folks that we might have a thread for those links in the resource section, but apparently not.
Here's a couple that have been posted:

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

http://lcsupply.com/store/catalog/pigeon_loft_plan.htm

You could also install a window in the garage and have an indoor/outdoor loft so that the bird could come in @ night or during inclement weather. That way it would be easy to provide heating pad or other accessories during colder months if needed. The interior framing for the loft inside garage can be fastened to the floor by drilling thru the framing material into the concrete and then nailing w/a piece of concrete tie wire inserted into hole for nail to cynch up on.

Hope this helps,

fp

PS- you can use the search engine above to look for loft design info in previous threads.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi kwickkordead,


In my experience, young sub-adult Pigeons will do this untill they have had opportunities to socialize with other feral Pigeons to make their adjustments to the modes of being in which feral flocks and their members operate.

Where they then will tend to spend time with them, more or less as they would naturally eventuate to do when their parents had brought them to graze with others as they learn to fly and to self feed in these grazing forays.

The youngster after a while elects to depart and roost away from it's parents or surrogate parent's place because it has learned to be independant of the modes of being which characterized it's adolescence as a dependant on it's parents, and has learned noe modes of being which it then elects to excercise in favor of it's own matureing and autonomy.

If you do not allow your Bird to have the succession of supervised occasions of being with other feral Pigeons, it will prolongue or stall it's natural predeliction to do this, and it may linger as you describe for longer than usual since it has had no occasions to learn anything else.


Their growth and developement depend to some extent, rely on having the experiences and options to learn and grow with the company and association of others.

Right now he knows where his cage is, and can explore the surrounds and return to it.

Likely, if he got away from you in a foray to visit a nearbye feral flock, he would also return nicely to his cage.

Let him ride on your shoulder or something if you drive to some nearbye area to let him socialize with others, so he can have the added benifit of seeing the route to come back.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Well..........
I have been leaving the cage door open while I go to work. My "open door policy" is working like a charm.  
I opened the door to the cage and stepped back. Pidg stepped to the edge of the door, eyed me suspiciously and flew very strongly to the power pole that is in front of my house from the back yard. It sat there for a minute, I turned to do something, turned back and it was gone. Good evidence that it's been getting a lot of exersize in my absence. I thought to myself that I'll never be able to catch this bird and put it back in the cage at night for it's own protection. So I could only pray that it makes it.
The whole day went by and no sign of Pidg. As soon as the sun went down, I went out to check and here it is back in the box. 
  
I never really noticed before but we have a lot of pigeons flying around our neighborhood, so I am assuming that it's chasing after them for company or whatever needs it has.
I will continue to provide some food for it and the shelter for it at night.
But for now things are working out very much how I wanted it to. Total freedom for Pidg to come and go as it pleases, but it is choosing to stay in my back yard.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi kwickkordead,


Nice cage...!


Well, everything sounds quite good then! - glad to hear...


For now his 'home' is as he has made his cage his own...

This might stay this way for some time, but unless the Cage is 'high', eventually he ( she?) will likelu abandon it to favor some higher roosting place for night time...

Best wishes...

Glad all is going well...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi kwickkordead,
> 
> 
> Nice cage...!
> ...


One of my plans is to make a pole and mount the night box on the top of it. Much more suited to pigeon mentality, I think. I need to figure out a way to make the change without changing things so much that Pidg doesn't recoginise it and fly off confused.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ya never know, you might end up w/a night box w/overnight friends taking up residence!


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Well............ last night Pidg never came back. After a solid week of faithfully returning to the box. It had grown into a strong flier. Easily jump up into the air and fly up to a power line. But the seed hasn't even been disturbed like it's returning to eat and then leave again. Simply no sign of any activity. I'm hoping it didn't meet it's end somewhere.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is possible he joined a flock somewhere.
He still might return if he gets really hungry. I hope he will.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, the normal and expected thing would be for him to in effect join a feral flock, or matriculate in memberships in various flocks of the area.

If you had a flock of your own, he would have initially joined it, to move on from there as he sees fit.

Good work kwickkordead...!


I believe this is a success Story...

Best wishes...!

Now you have a nice, basic, adaptable out-door cage for the next occasion, if needed.


Phil
las vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kwikordead,

We had another member who's rescue "bolted" on him only to return on a regular basis and still came inside the house and visited. Hopefully, yours will be back in a bit....

Did you get to make the modifications to the cage which you had in mind?

fp


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll leave the seed tray out for a few more days. If I see no sign of activity, then I'll put it away. I don't want to attract rats and have them move in under the house again.  
I haven't had the time to mount the box on a pole like I wanted too. I will if I think Pidg is coming back at all. For now it's wait and see. Thank you all for your advise in all this.
But I also have some great news!
In the doorway of my shop some pigeons made a nest and now they have these!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute!!!
Seems like you are becoming a pigeon magent  

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kwikordead,

Just seems like some folks have all the luck  . They are adorable, and have to add, one of the more elaborate nests I've seen!

Still hoping your first visitor is doing well and sees fit to check in w/you.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi quickkordead,



Aren't you supposed to be passing out Cigars or something?

What cuties!


Phil

Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It would not surprise me to read that Pidge came back. The temperatures have coooled down in many areas , and he probably found a flock and a girlfriend.You did great taking him in and getting him "back on the road again."He is a better pigeon because of you.But don't give up hope.He may very well surprise you and even come back with a new mate?


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

That is my hope. So far nearly a week has passed and no sign of activity at the seed tray.
The two little ones in the doorway of my shop are putting on quite a show right now. After Momma feeds them they have a sparring match with thier beaks for at least a half hour before they both fall exhausted to sleep. They seem to be pretty evenly matched so it's a tossup which one will end up the dominant one at this point.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kwikordead,

I recently rescued a feral from a location where young pij couldn't fly up to roost location. Took it home for a while, and after the young one started showing flight ability, took it back to its original location for return. It did not want to get out of my vehicle and clung to me. However, as the peanut gallery collected around the open door of my vehicle, the young bird obviously remembered its first few weeks there and was torn between them and me. I just let it stay on my arm and make its own decision. It finally decided to fly out of the vehicle and join the others. 

Since then, it's been skitzy w/me to say the least. But today, it was coming very close during group feedings, and when I drove off it took a dangerous loup accross lanes of traffic towards my vehicle and then went back to its current roosting spot. I won't be surprised if I see it @ my house again. The bird had definitely bonded w/me, but I brought it back, almost prematurely to ensure its bonding w/flock. It is healthy, lively, and very beautiful and sweet.

Have to let time and nature take its course, although I must say I was upset w/myself at first as I wasn't sure of the bird's status.


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

I went out and checked the seed tray and they show evidence of something haven eaten there. For the first time in a week. I hope it's Pidge.
Feralpigeon, I never could get Pidg to bond with me. No matter how gentle I was with it, or quiet, or slow deliberat movements, it never wanted me near it. A very healthy fear of humans I think. I'm glad that you were able to have a rapport with your's. Mine never "tamed", always remained wild.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kwikkordead & fp,

I can't imagine how hard it must be to let go of a pigeon that you have "bonded" to. It had to be incredibly hard to release or let them go, but realizing their happiness is what is best, makes the difference. 

Our human nature is to want to shelter and keep them from harm, but it is not in their best interest. I commend you both for knowing that.


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Folks, I am VERY happy to report that Pidg is still around. I kept putting out seeds in the tray and they were untouched for a week, then they were showing signs of being eaten. This went on for another week and no sign of Pidg at night. So I set up my video camera in the window, put it on SLP so the tape would record for a few hours and went to work. At lunch I had to know so I went home and reviewed the tape and found some footage with Pidg sitting in the box, looking out as usual. So I can happily report a success story, a healthy bird, and it even comes back to take advantage of the food. Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is fanatastic news.
Thank you for the update.

What a smart guy. Wait till he brings a friend along. LOL

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh...very cool...

Good work!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a smart guy. Wait till he brings a friend along. LOL

Reti[/QUOTE]

Yup, smart guy that videoed and smart guy that still takes advantage of his "safe" place. Hope he does bring a friend along w/him soon. 
I'm glad to hear the good news!

fp


----------



## amamuffin (Sep 5, 2005)

*kwikkordead, nice picture!!*

you both look adorable. 
is he back yet?


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

amamuffin said:


> you both look adorable.
> is he back yet?


 Yes, he's been back. I only know that by the footage that I caught of it eating. I left my video camera running all day and caught it that way. Nearly every morning there is a group of pigeons that gather on the power pole two blocks from my house. My guess is that he's with them. He always flies off in that direction when leaving.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kwikkordead,

Wonderful that you video-taped his coming and going.

You have definitely successfully re-introduced him back with the flock, it is a definite plus that he can come "home" and eat when he needs to. He has adjusted nicely.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's an update.
Pidgy returned to eat at the seed tray that I have left out for her. (Dad thinks it's a girl.)
She was eating like she hadn't eaten for a week. Gobbling down a LOT of bird seed. I stood there within arms reach for a long time and let her eat her fill. When she stopped feeding I managed to gently capture her and find that the keel area is nicely filled out, firm, strong feeling. So she's in good health. Right now she's spending the night in the box that I made for her. Nice to see her back.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gosh, she sure has grown up and filled out, very pretty bird. How sweet that she's come back to visit and you're having a slumber party! Good to hear the update and thanks for the pics  

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh...very nice...!

Well done Kwickkordead...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, she is so pretty.
Glad to hear she is doing so good.
Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi kwikkordead,

I'm glad she had an overnight visit with you. That had to be a tender moment holding her again after time has passed., what a cutie she is, and she does look good.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

